# Vraiment déçu



## Rikly (25 Septembre 2013)

Je possède un iPhone 4S, 16 GB. Suite au refus d'installer la version IOS 7 dont le graphisme est absolument nul (je l'ai installé sur mon autre iPhone 4) je me retrouve avec une zone de stockage ''Autres'' de 2.72 GB.
Résultat, pour installer la mise-à-jour de Tomtom, j'ai dû désinstaller 1 GB d'applications que j'ai dû remettre et pourtant, il me restait 3.5 GB de place libre.
Conclusion: rien, je vais rester poli mais je n'en pense pas moins. Déjà déçu de Lion et de Moutain Lion sur mon iMac et Macbook Pro, maintenant d'IOS 7. Quelle sera la prochaine déception ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h46 ----------

Avec ce graphisme à ch... impossible de voir l'avancement du téléchargement pour les apps de plus d'1GB.


----------

